# Mendip Flop 100km - Bristol - 25th Feb 2023



## Oliveriles (1 Jan 2023)

Event : Mendip Flop 100km
Event date/s: Saturday 25th February, 09:00am
Event location: Warmley Waiting Room, Warmley, Bristol
Cost of entry: £9 plus £3 (Insurance) for non AUK/CTC riders

SIGN UP HERE - https://www.audax.uk/event-details/9820-mendip_flop

MORE EVENT DETAILS PLUS SIGN UP VIA MY SITE: https://audaxwales.com/events/mendip-flop

New for 2023 a 100k cycling event exploring the Chew Lakes & Mendips starting from Warmley Waiting Room.

Now with the option of event validation by E-Brevet app.

Starting from Warmley Waiting Room opening early for Drinks & Rolls.







Explore the beauty of the Chew Lakes & the Mendips which is officially recognised as an area of Outstanding Natural Beauty (AONB).

You will pass along the Avon Valley Railway on the B2B cycle path before climbing up and riding through one of Bath's best kept secrets and considered one of Seven Cycle Wonders of the World - The iconic Two Tunnels @ 1.03 miles in length it is the longest cycling tunnel in the UK.

Stop at the top of the Mendips at the Mobile Coffee & Cake Control for refreshments.

Mostly quiet lanes and roads with easy navigation.

Two Tunnels Circular Event Patch available for purchase £2.00






GPS file download https://www.plotaroute.com/route/1850171?units=km

Entry on the Line (EOL) possible - £3 surcharge, payment by card or cash.

See all my other events at www.sbraudax.com

For updates on all my events this season, join my Strava & Facebook Pages via the links below.

https://www.strava.com/clubs/576108

https://www.facebook.com/groups/741802059633752/


----------

